# Removal of nonunion talus fracture



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Jan 1, 2011)

What is the code for Removal of nonunion talus fracture? I cant find the cpt code for this, is it an unlisted code?


----------



## werner03 (Jan 2, 2011)

What exactly was done?  Did he do an osteotomy and what do you mean by removal of a fracture you usually repair those?  What does the op report say?

Katie Werner, CPC, CPMA


----------

